# tapepro bazooka problem



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Last week I picked up a brand new tapepro bazooka which I have wanted for a while. So anyway I took it to work the following day for a bit of a test run and was very dissapointed to say the least. The drive wheel seems to stick at the same point at every turn and I keep getting dry spots in the tape every time I start a new join or internal. Have lubricated really well and havnt seen any improvement. I have been using the same tapetech bazooka for a couple of years and it is so much smoother to push, im starting to wish I bought another tapetech or columbia and saved myself $600 and alot of problems. Any advice would be most welcome guys as I was expecting Mercedes quality but feels more like a hyundai


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

if it's brand new you've got warranty send it back don't stress


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds like you got a Friday model. I have a Tape-Pro and dont have any of the issues you speak of. As Keke said warranty. Sounds like the chain may have a tight spot.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Could be the chains a bit loose and trying to come off the teeth, I'm not familiar with the Tapepro one but there should be a metal tab that the chain can rub on, try bending that up to take the slack out.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Brendan,
That's not good to hear - as Kiwiman says, you can try reducing the chain tension a little by adjusting the chain guide. If that doesn't work please send it back through the distributor you got it from. We'll get it back to you as soon as possible.
Any problems, give me a call - 0755206022.

Tom.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Top service. :thumbsup:


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

tomg said:


> Hi Brendan,
> That's not good to hear - as Kiwiman says, you can try reducing the chain tension a little by adjusting the chain guide. If that doesn't work please send it back through the distributor you got it from. We'll get it back to you as soon as possible.
> Any problems, give me a call - 0755206022.
> 
> Tom.


Thanks for the quick reply tom, your customer service seems to be top notch thus far, hopefully its an easy fix from your end as I'm looking forward to giving it a good run. I have 100 apartments to stop up before december so that's alot of taping.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Might just be one tight chain link as well, I got an old tt zooka a while back and it had a tight spot on every turn as well, I checked it out and noticed the main drive wheels were actually two wheels pressed together and about 3 teeth were slightly apart so they were binding up the chain, I took it off and cleaned it out and pressed them back together and it seemed to work very well.

Might even be a tight rubber seal on the plunger, That needs well lubed too, If you use it once and get a little mud in the tube and it sets then next time it can be much tighter to run, Chances are its a very simple fix, maybe do a 2buck on it, Soak the head in a bucket of trans oil, Hit it with a waterblaster and spin all hell out of the wheel, Lube and loosen that sucker up.


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Well I got my bazooka back today and although I have not used it yet the drive wheel seems to be turning freely . A big thanks to tom for the quick turn around, Victoria to queensland and back in under a week.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well done Tom :thumbsup:.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

that is a good customer service :yes:


----------

